# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  :ll" عَدَدّ ’مَوُّجِـ ( آلبَحِرُ ) آنَـاّ ’آحّ ـبَكّـ "ll:

## شوق المحبة

} آلـ س ـلآمـ ع ـليكمـ وَ آلرح ـمهـ .. 

مـ س ـآئكمـ غ ـيثً من آمطآر آلمـ ح ـبة .. 



*.* 




*.* 




*.* 





 


 



*.* 



*.* 




 


 



*.* 



*.* 




 


 




*.* 



*.* 




 

 



*.* 



*.* 



 


 



*.* 



*.* 




 


 



*.* 



*.* 



 


 



*.* 



*.* 



 

دع ـآئكمـ وَ آرائكمـ .. 


*.* 



*.* 



دمتمـ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## &روح عابرة&

شواقة جد مبدعة 

الي يشوف الصور يبي يركض للبحر

وإن كان البحر جميلا ...تصويرك كسبة جمال اكثر 

موفقة الغالية 

ماتجي تصوريني يمكن اطلع احلى هههههههههه
واني ماادري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....


ياعليييييييييييييي شووقووو




ويش هالتصوير ؟!!! ويش هالايادي المُبدعة >>>صلي على محمد وآل محمد أقووول  :noworry: 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله ...ياماااشاء الله ....



هو البحر من دون شي يجنن  :weird:  بعد مع هالتصوووير الغير شكل ويش بيصير  :huh: 




إبداااع بمعنى الكلمة حبيبتي.....وهالكلمة قليلة في حقه ...



وشكل الأمواج أسرني بقوووة .....




تسلم الأيادي مانعدمها يااارب....


.
.
.
.


(لازلتِ تُلامسين الأفق)

فكوني دوماً كما عهدكِ الابداع نفسه.....



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

**

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وش هالأبداع*

*.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*اللهم لا حسد*


*أبداه ليس له منتهىآ*

*شفنا صور للبحر بس هالجمـال ماشفت*

*أخوي الصغير يقول*

*هذولا حقيقين ؟؟*

*هه*


*عـدسه أكثر أكثر أكثر من روعهـ*

*تسـلم الانامل علىآ هيك أبداع رائع*

*مـاعدمنا جديد أبداع الرائع*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاااااء الله عليك غلاااا على هيك ابدااااع* 
*عجبوووني مرررره واللهي* 
*والابدااع مو شي جديد عليك .. انتي الابدااع نفسه ما شاء الله* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد >> عيني عليك بارده بالصلاه على محمد وآله*
*والتأثراااات على الصور مررره روووعه x روووووعه* 
*>> اني كنت بحط صور لرحلتنا للبحر الاسبوع اللي فات* 
*بس قلت خلاص صورت من قبل وحطيتهم ،، بس الواحد ما يشبع من هالمناظر الطبيعيه :)*

*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه على هيك مجهوود*
*لا عدمنااا هالابدااااع غلااااتووو*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني *

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااع لامتناهي
بل قمة الابداع تجمعت هُنا
تحتار كلماتي وتعجز حروفي عن النطق 
أمام هذا الابداع الا متناهي
كل ما أستطيع قوله هو 
أستمري غاليتي في السير في هذا الطريق
وسيكون النجاح حليفك
سيري وعين الله ترعاكِ وتحرسكِ
سيري بتوفيق من رب العباد ..

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطاهرين
ماشااااء الله 
الصووووووووور جناااااااااااان تسلم الايااادي 
حبيبتي شوووق 
بجد رهييييييييبين شكل البحر غير شكل روووعه
يعطيك العااافيه 
دووووم هالابدااااع يالغلا 
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ...!!~*
*إبدآع .. تحكيه أنآملكـ ...* 
*سلمت من كل مكروه ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...!}* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## زكو وسلمو

ماشاء الله ابداع مره ابداع تسلم اناملك الذهبيه أختي في الله

----------


## hope

*ماشاء الله* 
*من جد روووعهـ* 
* ابدآع واللهي* 

*مره روووعه شوآقه*

*تسلم الأيادي* 

*وننتظر المزيد : )*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماشاءالله تصوير رااائع غناتي
موفقه لكل خيير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

تصوير رائع ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا 

غاليتي شواقة 

ابداع ما شاء الله التصوير والاتقاط 

يعطيك العافية 

وما ننحرم جديد عدستك 

موفقة دمتي بود

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

باختصار ابداع ما شاء الله 
اتمنى لك التميز والابداع دوما

----------


## أمل بالحب

ماشاء الله عليك

صورك كلها حلوووة

تقبلي مروري

----------


## شوق المحبة

روح عآبره

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبيبتي ،، وربي من ذوووقك ..


إطرآآآئك أس ـعد قلبي ^_^ ..


خ ـلآص ولآ يهمك ،، إرج ـعي لنا بآلـ س ـلآمه وآش ـدخك تـ ص ـووير ههههههههه ..


مـ ش ـكوووره ح ـبآآآبه عآلتـ ش ـريف آلمميز ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..






دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

هههههههه ،، يـآح ـبيبة قلبي ..


تـ س ـلمين غ ـنآآآتي ،، والله تمنيتك مـ ع ـآنا .. آدري عنك تـ ح ـبي هالآج ـواااء ^_* ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـفظك لـ غ ـآآآليكِ ..


مـ ش ـكووره على تـ ع ـطير ص ـفحتي برووع ـة كلمآتك وإطرائك ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسيرة شوق

===

(^_^)   (^_^) ..


أ ح ـوووم أح ـوووم ،، تـ س ـلمين لي ح ـبآبه ،، هذآ من طيب ذووقك ..


هههههه يآغ ـنآتي فديته هالآمور ،، إي ح ـقيقه مو خ ـيآل ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـميكِ من كل ش ـر ..


مـ ش ـكووره عآلـ ح ـضوور الرآآآئع ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..






دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عوآمية صفوآنية

===

تـ س ـلميييين غ ـلآتو ،، كله من ذوووقك آلمميز ..


وربي كلمآتك تـ س ـعدني وتـ ش ـجعني ،، وفووق قدري ^_^ ..


إي غ ـنآتووو بآلـ ع ـكس ونـ س ـينا ،، ح ـطيهم بنـ ش ـوف ح ـركـآآآآتك ..


يـ ع ـآآآفيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك ربي لآهلك وآح ـبآآآبك ..


مـ ش ـكووره عآلطله الـ ح ـلوووه ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

همس آلصمت

===

ش ـوووركراً غ ـنآآآتو ،، 


هذآ من روووع ـة ذوقك آلمميز ..


تـ س ـلمي لي على كلمآتكِ آلمـ ش ـجعه آلتي تـ س ـعد قلبي كثيراً ..


إس ـتمرآري بتـ ش ـجيعكم آلملآزم لي ..


ش ـآآآكره لك طيب مـ ش ـآركتك لي ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

فرررح

===

تـ س ـلمين لي ح ـبآآآبه ،، هذآ من ذوووقك ..


وآلرائع ج ـمآل وطهر رووح ـكِ ..


يـ ع ـآفيك ويـ س ـلمك ربي لكل من تـ ح ـبين ..


مـ ش ـكووره على ع ـطر توآج ـدكِ ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..






دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

كبرياء

===

مرح ـبتين ياهـلآ ..


س ـلمتي لكلمآتكِ الـ ص ـآدقه ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


ويـ ع ـآآآفيكِ ويـ ح ـرسك من كل مكروووه ..


ش ـآكره طيب ح ـضوورك ,,


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

زكو و سلمو

===

تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، هذآ من طيب ذووقك ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـآآآفيك من كل ش ـر ..


مـ ش ـكور عآلمروور ومـ ش ـآركتك لي ..




دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

hope

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبيبتي ،، وربي ذووقك الآروووع ..


الله يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـرسك من كل ع ـين ..


ش ـآكره نور إطلالتكِ ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة طفله يتيمه

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبووبه هذآ من ذووقك ..


إن ش ـآء الله ج ـميعاً يـآآآآرب ..


مـ ش ـكووره على ح ـضوورك ومـ ش ـآركتك لي ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبكة النآصرة

===

وع ـليكم آلـ س ـلآم وآلرح ـمه ..


يـ ع ـآآآفيك ويـ س ـلمك ربي من كل س ـووء ومكرووه ..


تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، هذآ من طيب ورووع ـة ذووقك ..


آش ـكرك على نور تـ ش ـريفك لي ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآرب ..





دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

sweet magic

===

وع ـليكم آلـ س ـلآم والرح ـمه ..


مرح ـبتين يآهلا وغـلآ ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي من رووع ـة ذوقك ..


يـ ع ـآآآفيكِ ويـ ح ـميكِ ربي من كل ع ـين ..


مـ ش ـكووره على مـ ش ـآركتك لي ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يـآآآآرب ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عبدالله الشيخ

===

تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، رآيك ش ـهآدة آع ـتز بهـآ ..


مـ ش ـكوور على طيب ح ـضوورك ومـ ش ـآركتك لي ..


لآ ع ـدمنآآآك يآرب ..





دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أمل بالحب

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبووبه ،، ع ـيوونك آلـ ح ـلووه ..


مـ ش ـكووره عآلمروور ومـ ش ـآركتك لي ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

